# Postfix SASL - SQL engine 'pgsql' not supported

## lostinspace2011

While trying to configure my postfix server I am not able to get it to authenticate against postgres.

In the auth log the following message is presented:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 18 13:27:34 goldberry postfix/smtpd[5411]: SQL engine 'pgsql' not supported
> 
> Jan 18 13:27:34 goldberry postfix/smtpd[5411]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available 
> 
> Jan 18 13:27:34 goldberry postfix/smtpd[5411]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql 
> ...

 

I verified the postgres useflag is set for cyrus-sasl

```
 emerge -pav cyrus-sasl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10:2::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm java pam postgres ssl -authdaemond -kerberos -ldapdb -libressl -mysql -openldap -sample (-selinux) -sqlite -srp -static-libs -urandom" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 21 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

I have another working system but con't find any differences between them.

Any pointers would really  make my day.[/quote]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/538042

----------

## lostinspace2011

Ran:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av cyrus-sasl

Which installed version: cyrus-sasl-2.1.27-r1

Busy testing. Will advise on outcome.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lostinspace2011 wrote:*   

> Ran:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av cyrus-sasl
> 
> Which installed version: cyrus-sasl-2.1.27-r1

 

It's not correct way to unmask a package, this command unmask also possible dependencies and next time you run emerge for update portage will downgrade again the package.

Use  /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords for unmask a package

----------

## lostinspace2011

Thanks for the hint. I just wanted to test the fix. Unmasking the package did resolved the issue. I am hoping that by the time I update my system next time the fix will be available in the mainstream version. 

For now all it working again. Thanks for your fast help getting me back on track.

----------

